# What's your favorite terminal emulator?



## Easy Rhino (Jul 21, 2022)

I've been using "terminator" for awhile and it's nice and customizable.



			Welcome to Terminator’s documentation! — Terminator 2.0 alpha documentation


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 21, 2022)

On Android, Termux >_ is my goto.  I've been trying to do fastboot commands on my 6T to another phone, but still working through connection issues.

On the Linux side, whatever comes with the distro, in this case, Mint 19.1.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 21, 2022)

Konsole and Kitty


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm really fond of Tilix


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Jul 23, 2022)

I am very satisfied with Terminator on FreeBSD. It is a very good standard terminal, with many functions and customization.

The only downside is that in my Conky I keep seeing _Python 3.9_ starting up when I open Terminator. So they can probably make Terminator faster and more efficient by replacing Python with Common Lisp/Chez Scheme/Nim/Haskell. Then it would be absolutely perfect.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 23, 2022)

I quite enjoyed Konsole on Kubuntu 22.04, pretty lovely to look and type at actually


----------

